# Dend unicum



## Ron-NY (Mar 8, 2007)

I will only post a close-up that is turned upside down. This species is from Northern Thailand, Laos and Vietnam, where it is found growing on rock and bushes. It is watered less in winter but not totally rested. It has a light fragrance of tangerines. It is cork mounted. Shaded in summer but bright light in winter.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Ron! A friend of mine has this one but it's a much darker orange.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

One of my favorite Dendrobiums.


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2007)

I really like the weird dend. species. One of my favorite parts of being involved in a society is seeing them. I just adore amethysteglossum!


----------



## Sangii (Mar 9, 2007)

I really like this species , though I find it a bit hard to grow. Mine has just finished bloomning now and is sending out new growths. Ron I was wondering, have you noticed any major root loss on your plant during the rest period ?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

Sangii said:


> I really like this species , though I find it a bit hard to grow. Mine has just finished bloomning now and is sending out new growths. Ron I was wondering, have you noticed any major root loss on your plant during the rest period ?



I have not seen any root loss. I don't give it a total rest. I water 2X per week in the winter. It is cork mounted. How long do you rest yours for? From the weather info from it's growing locale, I felt a total wasn't appropriate. That may be the reason for the root loss.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

Umm can you post a picture of the whole plant?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Umm can you post a picture of the whole plant?


Eric, I think I have one on my home computer, will look for it tonight for you.


----------



## Sangii (Mar 9, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> How long do you rest yours for?




way to long I think ! oke: the thing is I tend to forget watering or even spraying all the mounted plants that are at the back of the greenhouse in winter, because it's such a mess to get there with all the plants I have to place everywhere to make everything fit ! This might indeed be the reason for root loss.

The root loss scared me to death the first year I had it, but it actually does not seem to be such a problem as the plant is putting out new growths every spring and growing new roots...


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric, I think I have one on my home computer, will look for it tonight for you.


Here is the plant minus the new growths developing


----------



## TADD (Mar 11, 2007)

My mother-in-law burnt hers to death and brought it to me to revive.... So it is reincarnated as mulch.... :evil: I may have to give Andy a ring....


----------

